# Low hcg levels nothing showing on vaginal ultrasound pls help



## Concernedfrst

So my period isnt exactly regular. Knowing that, i still assumed i was about 6 weeks pregnant (going off of my lmp). I went to the dr and the doctor he suggested i do an ultrasound to see if its a normal pregnancy or a ectopic pregnancy. I agreed and after doing a vaginal ultrasound he found nothing. He requested blood work and i got it back and it was 176. Then i went in for my second work (2 days later) and it was only 278 and still unable to see anything. He checked everywhere again to see if he noticed anything or anything unusual but he couldnt see anything. Since i have no bleeding and pain or any unusual symptoms, he doesnt think its an ectopic pregnancy. (Mind you that hes been checking over and over again) he aaid maybe my dates are off but im not sure. Ive read many things online saying its most likely an ectopic pregnancy, however my doctor said he thinks it may be either super early or an unhealthy pregnancy where it just never got far enough to even develop into a sac. Has anyone heard of this before or experienced this? Im soo confused and scared. I thought maybe i may have cancer or a tumor but the doctor said no. Im scheduled for another blood test on tuesday but i really dont know what to think anymore. I really want to move on but i feel like i cant cause of this waiting game.....


----------



## Daisypetals

Hi concernedfirst- this happened to me last month. I was pregnant, but my HCG levels were rising very slowly. My Dr. monitored them every other day until they got up to over 1000. I was concerned about an ectopic pregnancy also, because slow and low rising HCG is an indicator of this, but my Dr. Would not even do a transvaginal ultrasound until my HCG were above 1000. He said that until they were that high, any growth or development would be too small to see. My HCG finally got to 1500 at 7 weeks and they did the internal scan, and saw a small sac, but no fetal pole. I miscarried a few days later. But, please please don't let my story bring you down or make you lose hope. When I was going through this I was looking all over the internet for info about low and slow rising HCG and some women had it at the beginning of their pregnancies then went on to deliver healthy babies. Also, since your periods are irregular, nay be you ovulated and implanted late. That could make your pregnancy earlier. I'm wishing you all the best.


----------

